# Moose Plow Push Tube Length



## woodtik30 (Jan 10, 2010)

I need some help. I purchased a 60" Moose plow and UTV push tube. I would like to modify this push tube to be used on a 2004 Honda Rubicon. I am trying to get the length of the ATV push tube so I can have an extension made to fit my Rubicon. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm confused. Do you already have the push tube assm? You said you purchased a Moose assembly but then ask about needing the length to have a extension made. I don't get it. If you bought the tube assm but haven't gotten it yet, just wait until it comes in and then have a extension fabbed up. Getting a figure from someone else isn't going to make things happen any faster.


----------



## woodtik30 (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a used plow really cheap. After I got home I realized the push tube was a UTV tube. I am trying to get the length of the ATV tube so I can add extensions to make it work on my ATV. I know the UTV length is 30" and I really do not want to purchase a new ATV push tube.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Without knowing the length, just lay the pushtube where it needs to be under the atv and measure the difference to the mount. Then fab up some extensions. Maybe you can buy a front mount kit for your atv and fab the existing tubes to work on the mount?


----------



## woodtik30 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info I will try. And find a front mount.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

The Moose Rapid mount will only work if you have a Rapid Mount Push tube kit as well.

Then length of the Push tubes is 48" 

good luck with what ever you decide to due.


----------

